# تعلم برنامج التصميم الهندسي الرائع جدا جدا



## Fateel (24 أكتوبر 2006)

برنامج قوي و سهل جدا لتصميم الطرق و حساب الكميات و المساحة و تصاميم شبكة المياه و غيرها من التصاميم.

التيراموديل برنامج غني عن التعريف. (Terramodel ) من انتاج شركة تريمبل.


----------



## keilani (25 أكتوبر 2006)

كل عام وانت بخير
مشكور على مجهودك و نتمن المزيد
بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## hussam_sh (26 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## shrek (28 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمروعلى3 (28 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الهندرة حنان (31 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا ولكم التقدير والاحترام ارجو منكم تزويدي ببرامج ادارة وتصميم وصيانة الطرق والجسور ومشاريع المياه والصرف الصحي المطبقة عندكم والحديثة وشكرا


----------



## Fateel (31 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخت العزيزة الهندرة حنان

أنا الأن في البحرين في رحلة عمل. لأني بحريني و أعمل في المملكة العربية السعودية في الخبر و الرياض

و لكن حين عودتي للمكتب لك ما يرضيكي و يسركِ انشاء الله. المشكلة في البرامج اللتي بحوزتي أنها تعمل بالدنقل، و هو قطعة يو أس بي Usb تركب في وقت أستخدام البرنامج ليكون البرنامج مرخص من الشركة. و أكون صريح معك أن هذا البرنامج مرتفع السعر، بحيث أنه يكون في متناول الشركات لا الأفراد. و لكن النسخه تعمل بدون الدنقل بأمكانيات أقل بكثير.
أحاول أن أجد نسخه مجانيه على النت و لكن مع الأسف لم أجد حتى الأن.
سأحمل لكم نسخه فور وصولي للمكتب
و لكم مني جزيل الشكر

المهندس حسين فتيل
مهندس الدعم الفني


----------



## MOAIYED (12 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا mmg:6:


----------



## مهندس بغداد (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكرا جزيلا وجار التحميل*


----------



## عبدالله غنوي (14 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## new daz (15 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيييييك.. تحياتي.


----------



## garary (15 ديسمبر 2007)

جارى التحميل .الردود بعد ذلك


----------



## garary (15 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى الكريم .اود ان استوضح منك عن كيفية الحصول على نسخة من البرنامج وكذلك طريقة تشغيلة اما العرض هكذا فهى للتعريف فقط.


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (15 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور وما قصرت وبارك الله فيك..


----------



## ابو هدايه (17 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررين استاذ فتيل


----------



## garary (17 ديسمبر 2007)

Fateel قال:


> برنامج قوي و سهل جدا لتصميم الطرق و حساب الكميات و المساحة و تصاميم شبكة المياه و غيرها من التصاميم.
> 
> التيراموديل برنامج غني عن التعريف. (Terramodel ) من انتاج شركة تريمبل.



هل توجد نسخة تشغيلية للبرنامج


----------



## moha_aga (17 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 ديسمبر 2007)

Thank You For You


----------



## hadri (8 مايو 2008)

مشكور على مجهودك


----------



## محمدعبدةعبدالحكيم (10 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي وجزاك الف خير


----------



## يوسف عبدو (10 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## sosohoho (10 مايو 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t89335.html#post734374ارجو المساعدة


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (11 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اوكستين (12 مايو 2008)

عفية وششششششششششششششششششكككككككككررااااااااا


----------



## مساح محترف (1 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## امير عوض (4 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (4 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجوا تزويدي بالمعلومات كافية عن البرنامج وكم سعر الشراء وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مساح محترف (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## badi3 routier (7 ديسمبر 2008)

chokran les amis 3la had lma3lomat


----------



## eng ali m k (10 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك الصحه واالعافيه


----------



## مصعب العراقي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً...


----------



## مصعب العراقي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير , شكراً جزيلاً...


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (16 يناير 2010)

مجهووووووووووووووووووووووود كبير واصل يا بوب


----------



## hany_71112000 (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك اخى العزبز


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (16 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## hasky2000 (17 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## geriani (17 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير وبركة


----------



## بشيرناشد (17 يناير 2010)

شكرا كتير الك حبيب


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجارى التحميل


----------



## محمد حمزه السلطاني (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## كبل (29 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## meladkanzouh (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## لهون لهونى (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## infinityx5 (11 مايو 2013)

thank you


----------



## Abu - Khalid (28 مايو 2013)

مشكور على مجهودك


----------



## كبل (29 مايو 2013)

رد: تعلم برنامج التصميم الهندسي الرائع جدا جدا


----------



## كبل (29 مايو 2013)

من بعد اذن صاحب المشاركة بارك الله فيه​


----------

